# Piecing together RAR files



## Veljo (Dec 16, 2005)

I've downloaded a zip file full of RAR segments that need to be put back together (.r01, .r02, etc.)

Does anyone know of an app that'll do this?


----------



## shtjonathan (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi,

Untar and Stuffit Expander will both do the job, though in some cases Stuffit Expander won't work because of filenames containing numbers other than the ones in the extension (to index the compressed parts).

You can download Untar here: http://www.edenwaith.com/downloads/untar.php

With Untar, open the file with extension '.rar', or if there isn't any, open the first numbered file, e.g. '.r01'. Decompressing can take a while.

Good luck,


----------



## ra3ndy (Dec 16, 2005)

UnRarX has been the most reliable .rar handler i've seen.  Very simple drag and drop.  Just select your rar files and drop them on the UnRarX icon.


----------

